

Ask HN: Kindle vs 2nd monitor - withoutfriction

Recently, it was indirectly suggested to me on HN to buy an ebook reader.<p>However, if 90% of the planned use would be for reading ebooks while at a computer, would it be better to get a second monitor instead - I could then have the ebook open on the second screen and I would still have spare space.<p>If you own any ebook reader, please let me know your thoughts
======
kgo
If you're actually reading real books like novels or creative-nonfiction
Malcolm Gladwell or something, then get an ebook reader and flip through it on
your sofa, in bed, on a bus, at the beach, and don't worry about reading every
email as soon as it arrives, or keeping up on your twitter feed or whatever.

If you're flipping through API documentation, or scanning tech books on
Safari, second monitor is probably better.

------
byoung2
Currently on my desk: iPad (I'm writing this reply on it), desktop with dual
20" monitors, and a Dell 15" laptop. I'd get the second monitor before I got
an e reader. It has the biggest positive impact on productivity.

I'd recommend an iPad over a black and white e reader as well, especially if
you'll be reading books with diagrams or code samples, because the color
screen comes in handy.

------
dshankar
Kindle - best screen for reading many ebooks, the display goes easy on your
eyes.

iPad - best device for everything other than just ebooks (news, games,
multimedia etc.)

2nd monitor - best increase in productivity (YMMV). Put code, docs, chat,
music, and more open at once. Your eyes move faster than Alt-tab.

Personally, I would go with a 2nd monitor since I don't read many ebooks.

